# Problème rajout port USB powermac G5



## thimels (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Avec mon powermac G5 je me sentait un peut a l'étroit niveau USB. J'ai donc était a surcouf et j'ai acheter une carte pour avoir plusieurs port USB en PCI.

Voici la carte : http://www.mclsamar.com/carte-pci-usb-2-0-4-1-ports-chipset-nec

J'ai mis la carte dans le port PCI du Powermac et la quand jappuie sur le bouton allumage il ne se passe rien. Si je tient le bouton la lumière de mise sous tension s'allume mais le Mac ne démarre pas.

J'ai retirer la carte et sa fonction a merveille. J'ai essayer d'autre port PCI mais rien ne change. 

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

J'ai un Power mac G5. Avec un processeur G5 de 1,6Ghz et mac os x 10.5. 

Merci


----------



## Invité (26 Août 2011)

Achète plutôt chez des spécialistes du Mac 
Une carte Usb chez MacWay par ex : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...-pci-usb-20-5-ports-4-externes-1-interne.html


----------



## ascud13 (27 Août 2011)

Moi, j'ai eu ce besoin sur mon G5, mais j'ai tout simplement acheté un HUB à 4 connexions USB, soit 3 de plus que G5. C'est pas cher chez Connectic Service à Marseille.


----------

